# ISP Bans!



## Nikki Sixx (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi everyone! This is my first time here. I have a problem. My younger brother was playing around on a website, and he got the ISP on the computer banned!I go into sites in the same network(go.com) where he got it banned and now I can't view or post on the pages that I enjoy.Is there a way around this?I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

Usually hosts dont deal out IP bans for nothing......

but using a proxy, you should be able to go on the sites,
All you need is to find a proxy and put it in your internet settings,
if you have broadband and use ie, this can be found by clicking on 
tools-->internet options-->Connections-->Lan settings-->Use a proxy server.

Im not sure where you can find a site that will teach you more about proxies..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Contact your ISP and go.com to find out why you were banned and see if they can reinstate you. Then give your brother a severe kicking :laugh:


----------



## Nikki Sixx (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks. I am going to kick that twirps butt!LOL


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if he got the isp banned,then everyone else from this isp is included in the ban,not just you and your brother,not something they would do lightly


----------



## Nikki Sixx (Apr 4, 2005)

I got it out of the twirp, he said that he was going to a message board and that he would get into it with some posters.I guess it must have gotten intense or something.I am still really mad because i can't read the forums which I like to read.Evertime I try to get on It says something like access forbidden.And it said the Isp addy has been banned. I tried tha bove advice wo no avail.Are Isp bans ever lifted?I can't even get in contact with the administrators to try to fix the probelm.Is there any way around this?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It sounds like you've just been banned from a forum. You could set up a new account & logon under a new name. Try emailing them from another PC. If your internet access is affected in any other way, you might have a different problem


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when they ban an isp anyone with the same first set of numbers in this case 69 is affected
all you can do is change isp's and hope no one has done the same thing there


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Sounds like you have an *IP ADDRESS* ban, not an ISP ban.

An IP address looks like:



> 67.123.456.32


An ISP is like Comcast, AOL, SBC, etc.

If you are connected VIA a direct cabled computer connection to your cable modem (no router or wireless internet), you can try this:

Win 2000/XP Click "Start>Run" and type "cmd" without the quotes. Click OK and a box will appear. Type ipconfig and hit enter. Take note of your current IP address. Then type "ipconfig /renew" without the quotes and see if the IP addess changes.

If you have a router, remove it from the network, and connect the PC directly to the modem and try above process.

You can also call your ISP and ask for another IP address. You may also be able to gain access to the forum from a friend's house, where the IP is different.

Hope it Helps,
BMR777
www.rusnakweb.com


----------

